# Sams Club vs Costco



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

Sorry if this subject has been beat to death....

We are deciding which is best for bulk. The nearest Sams Club is about 45 miles from us and the nearest Costco is about an hour. Then we have the membership to include. 

What do most of you prefer when storing in bulk?


----------



## TriWinkle (Oct 2, 2011)

I can buy a lot, in bulk, off of Amazon and don't have to pay those dumb membership fees, and if I'm careful with what I buy, they'll ship straight to my door for free.

To answer your question though, I like Costco better...Seems to have better deals, and I actually like their brand of products.


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh wow, I never thought about Amazon! I will do some research. Thank you!


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Amazon is a good source and often items are eligible for 'free super saver' shipping.

Another source is Vitacost with a flat rate shipping fee of $4.95 and Azure Standard (maybe more of what you are looking for).


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

We have a SAMS club about 30 miles away but I do most of my shopping on amazon too. I love LOVE LOVE the free shipping to my door.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

We've had both memberships in the past. They are so similar you really just need to visit both and see which you prefer.

We preferred Costco. We like their brand of products, and the store was cleaner, updated and more spacious. The employees were also happier and more friendly.

Plus we weren't giving even more of our money to the Wal*Mart family. 

Now we live so far away from either that we let our membership lapse. I surely do wish I could buy more active yeast from them though... lowest prices anywhere!


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

We used to belong to Sam's club since it was on my husband's way home from work - he could stop there for gas and get stuff we wanted to stock up on. My boss started giving me a Costco membership so we dropped the Sam's club - I really like Costco better than Sam's. Even though it is a 30 minute drive to get there, I like Costco better. The store is easier to get into and out of. The products are really good (especially the Kirkland brand) and the prices are as good as Sam's. With any warehouse store you have to be careful to compare prices though - some things are less expensive in the regular grocery store if you shop sales and use coupons.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

We belong to Costco, and let our Sam's Club membership go. I wasn't as happy with the Sam's store brands, and it seemed like they were offering more convenience foods than bulk. Of course it might depend on location - some folks on here can get wheat berries at Walmart and I can't. You can go to either store and ask for a "courtesy pass" and buy stuff once a year. They register you in the computer so you don't come in free more often. That would let you see what your local Sam's and Costco have to offer.

I also get a lot of stuff on Amazon with free shipping


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

I've got a membership at Sam's and have had it for over 10 years, but now we are getting a Costco in the same town where I shop, so I'm eagerly looking forward to that.
Our Sam's has slipped in appearance, they've cut a lot of thing's that they use to carry, it isn't as neat and clean as it use to be and they are carrying more premade thing's.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

We get a rebate each year from Costco that more then pays for the annual membership.


----------



## brreitsma (Jan 14, 2003)

I haven't used Costco before but have thought about it. More than anything because from research I know they're a conscientious employer when it comes to wages and benefits of their rank and file workers and their top compensation packages are capped at a reasonable amount.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

I used to go to Costco now I use Amazon. I like that I get free 2 day shipping and it comes right to my door.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Costco.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I have to drive 45 minutes. I find the savings are not much after the gas and time it takes to get there, shop and get home.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

I picked up a package of frozen corn at Sam's on our last visit and read the label saying it was a product of China. Put it right back into the freezer case. 'Nuff said. Nearest Costco is in St. Louis.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I forgot about the Costco rebate - yes, we get our annual membership fee paid back with the rebate, too. 

One thing about Costco that bothers me. We've always gotten their lamb roasts (great price, good meat) but recently I read about their lamb products being halal (killed in the name of Allah). I checked on the lamb roasts the next time I visited, and sure enough, there's the halal symbol on the package. I wrote and asked whether they plan to offer non-halal lamb products for their many Christian and Jewish customers and they said no. So I won't be buying any more lamb from Costco. 

Hope that last part isn't too political for the S&EP board, but I wanted to pass along the info.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Oops, double post.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

Mom_of_Four said:


> I forgot about the Costco rebate - yes, we get our annual membership fee paid back with the rebate, too.
> 
> One thing about Costco that bothers me. We've always gotten their lamb roasts (great price, good meat) but recently I read about their lamb products being halal (killed in the name of Allah). I checked on the lamb roasts the next time I visited, and sure enough, there's the halal symbol on the package. I wrote and asked whether they plan to offer non-halal lamb products for their many Christian and Jewish customers and they said no. So I won't be buying any more lamb from Costco.
> 
> Hope that last part isn't too political for the S&EP board, but I wanted to pass along the info.


ButterBall turkeys are halal too.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Mom_of_Four said:


> I forgot about the Costco rebate - yes, we get our annual membership fee paid back with the rebate, too.
> 
> One thing about Costco that bothers me. We've always gotten their lamb roasts (great price, good meat) but recently I read about their lamb products being halal (killed in the name of Allah). I checked on the lamb roasts the next time I visited, and sure enough, there's the halal symbol on the package. I wrote and asked whether they plan to offer non-halal lamb products for their many Christian and Jewish customers and they said no. So I won't be buying any more lamb from Costco.
> 
> Hope that last part isn't too political for the S&EP board, but I wanted to pass along the info.



The quality of their meat, produce, and seafood is pretty poor across the board.


----------



## GAChickenGirl (Feb 3, 2012)

We had a Costco, but dropped it and we now use Amazon like a few of the others.

On my "big" stock up trips, I use the 'free' pass that they offer. For prices on Vinegar, baking soda, etc they can't be beat, and no one bothers me with the 'free' pass. Since we pay cash, there is not a trail they can trace either.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

Raven12 said:


> The quality of their meat, produce, and seafood is pretty poor across the board.


From the Costco's I have been in they have best quality of meat and produce.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Does halal mean that the animal was killed while a Muslim said prayers over it? Does that mean that only Muslims can be butchers for Costco meats? 
At least I thought it was like Kosher butchering..................


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

All of your input has been so helpful, thank you! I have been shopping/comparing at Amazon and checking out the Costco site religiously.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Do you have a Winco near? Great prices, Good product, no membership....James


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

where I want to said:


> Does halal mean that the animal was killed while a Muslim said prayers over it? Does that mean that only Muslims can be butchers for Costco meats?
> At least I thought it was like Kosher butchering..................


Yes, that's what it means. The slaughterer must be Muslim, he must be facing Mecca, and he says "Allah Akbar" as he kills the animal. The lamb comes from Australia, I think, but it's killed in a "halal" butchering house and shipped to Costco. As far as I know it doesn't apply to beef, seafood or chicken at Costco, and of course not to pork. 

It's different than meat being "Kosher" because Kosher means (I think) that an animal is killed cleanly by having their necks cut. The animal also has to be free from disease, growths or irregularities. There is no special prayer or dedication for Kosher meats. If there are any Jews reading this, feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.

As a Christian, eating Halal meat falls in the category of worshiping a false god. I have absolutely no problem with Costco selling halal foods, as long as non-halal foods are also offered. I love Costco meats, but I won't be buying halal meat.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow,,, talk about not knowing what you are putting into your mouth. I have a costco membership and do use it regularly.

The milk, eggs, tomatoes and movie tickets are my favorite purchases.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Halal slaughterhouses are also not the cleanest of places. They have also been known to use dead animals - as in the animal was already dead, possibly laying on the ground, they didn't actually slaughter it themselves fresh.

I won't knowingly eat that meat.


----------



## GAChickenGirl (Feb 3, 2012)

Mom_of_Four said:


> It's different than meat being "Kosher" because Kosher means (I think) that an animal is killed cleanly by having their necks cut. The animal also has to be free from disease, growths or irregularities. There is no special prayer or dedication for Kosher meats. If there are any Jews reading this, feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


"Both communities require a prayer to be recited before an animal is slaughtered. The shochet (Jewish ritual slaughterer) says a prayer for a bunch of animals. Ideally, the Muslim (any adult Muslim can perform a slaughter) recites Bismillah Allahu Akbar (In the name of God, God is Great) over each animal, Dr. Regenstein said. The horizontal cut is the same in both religions."

So a prayer is said in both instances. Would that mean that eating Kosher certified is as evil and bad as Halal? Gotta think about that one...


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

We have both memberships. There are things I like about both.

One thing that bothers me about Sams is that they won't box my purchases unless I remember to ask before they start tossing things in the cart. I hate having items rolling around in the back of my car, and I hat having to make 15 trips into the house, when I could do it in 5 if they put things in the boxes that are sitting there after being used to deliver the goods to the store anyway.


----------



## Gianni (Dec 9, 2009)

WE use Costco simply because it is 3 hours to Sam's and only 1- 1 1/2 hours to Costco. You cannot beat mens Kirtland jeans for $13.99. That is cheaper than dinner out and I get 6-8 months wear out of them. Some things cost you more, you have to look at local ads and know prices going in. In MT, milk is around $1 a gallon cheaper @ Costco, cheese and eggs are under most sale prices adn gasoline is generally the least expensive in town. A $100 membership with AM Express card gets us a rebate of $150-$200 per year on fuel, dining and other purchases. You just have to have the discipline to pay it off, we enter ours in our checkbook sa a debit then pay the bill when we get it.
When they first came in a year membership was $35, tang was $3 cheaper than local stores adn my son drank a can of tang a month. His tang habit paid for our membership.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

I have a Sams card and use it for tires and dog treats. Since it is 2 hours away I never go to the meat counter.Usually we only buy Milk Bone treats and peanut butter and computer stuff. I can't come home with out the Milk Bone because the dogs will tear the car apart for them.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

GAChickenGirl said:


> "Both communities require a prayer to be recited before an animal is slaughtered. The shochet (Jewish ritual slaughterer) says a prayer for a bunch of animals. Ideally, the Muslim (any adult Muslim can perform a slaughter) recites Bismillah Allahu Akbar (In the name of God, God is Great) over each animal, Dr. Regenstein said. The horizontal cut is the same in both religions."
> 
> So a prayer is said in both instances. Would that mean that eating Kosher certified is as evil and bad as Halal? Gotta think about that one...


Thanks for clarifying GCG. Does the Jewish prayer dedicate the animals to God, or just bless the animal? The way I understand it, halal butchers recite a prayer declaring they're killing the animal in the name of Allah, basically like an offering.


----------



## HillRunner (Jun 28, 2010)

How do you tell if something is Halal?


----------



## Lilbitof4 (Mar 2, 2011)

We don't have a Costco nearby, so we buy some things from Sams. 

Something you might want to look into in your area... we belong to a food co op from Country Life (www.clnf.org). I don't know how many people you need, but I do know that we have to order at least $500 as a group for delivery. It gets delivered to a home in our town and then we all parse it out for pick up. 

I have never ordered anything from them that we didn't like. Just a thought.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

HillRunner said:


> How do you tell if something is Halal?


If you turn the package over, you'll see this symbol on it. Sometimes the words "halal" are missing and sometimes they don't use the circle, but the Arabic symbol is always there.


----------

